# Fed Bid Questions



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Any one here have experience with federal bids?

Like gooberment building lawn care?



thanks


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I had to mow the grass on the Marine base in Pohong, South Korea once. Does that count?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I had to mow the grass on the Marine base in Pohong, South Korea once. Does that count?


Qualified! :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Any one here have experience with federal bids?
> 
> Like gooberment building lawn care?
> 
> ...


Would have to think theres going to have to be a performance bond insurance up the tail pipe and all the bells and whistels you could think of and shaking Obamas hand! That would make me go into a seizure !


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Any one here have experience with federal bids?
> 
> Like gooberment building lawn care?
> 
> ...



I had to do Ft.Benning GA a few times. hehehe


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Contact your local SBA. They will help you,a nd walk you through the process. DO NOT pay an online solicitor that can say they can get you GSA contracts. Besides that, its just paperwork and dilligence. If you are female, minority, or veteran owned that can also help, as long as you went through a cert process.

We are about to start exploring our options here. Many people are intimidated by it so its a non-starter for them. We think we can make it happen with some hard work.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I should see if the SBA can help me with less than 5 biz days to the deadline. 

They are running way late this year and the posting was only open about 10 days.



My biggest question is how they can force me to pay employees for 10 holidays per year when they are at best 6 month seasonal workers. 
How can I work over $20 per hour costs into one bid and still get the bid?

I just don't see it as workable.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Any one here have experience with federal bids?
> 
> Like gooberment building lawn care?
> 
> ...


You may want to pose this question in the NPPG group on LinkedIn...the guy, Paul has a lot of experience with government bids...he just got a lawn gig for a drone facility!!!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> You may want to pose this question in the NPPG group on LinkedIn...the guy, Paul has a lot of experience with government bids...he just got a lawn gig for a drone facility!!!!!






Any chance you have his contact info? You can PM me.
I'm not on linkdin.


That sounds like Matt's kind of work place. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My dear god, all I want to do is cut the grass, fertilize and water the grass and kill the weeds. 


Not comply with 500 million gooberment affirmative action clauses before you even fuel up a mower. 

I walked away from the bid.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

that could have been a very smart move. I used to do work for the county (redevelopment) until they started getting free work from people paying off their fines. I maintained a new rehabbed apartment bldg. The regs were crazy because it was HUD funded. Do this,dont do that. Crazy it was. I turned they keys in 3 weeks ago, 1 year and i made no money :yawn:


----------

